# begorrah it’s official



## rugbyken (Oct 24, 2022)

finally here started the process pre covid resurrected it in june now finally here took 3 separate additional supplements had to jump through the hoops but now officially a paddy lol


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 24, 2022)

That’s all we need, two trevs on the forum now!!  

Davy


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 24, 2022)

your in more trouble than that Tim120 got his as well a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Boris7 (Oct 24, 2022)

I’ve had mine for many years


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 24, 2022)

I think I better apply for a British passport in case you all come over here.

Oh, wait a minute, I’ve got one of those already.

One of the very few benefits of being from Northern Ireland, you get to have two passports.

Davy


----------



## alcam (Oct 24, 2022)

Plastic paddys


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> That’s all we need, two trevs on the forum now!!
> 
> Davy


Im British and its billy up norf.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 24, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Im British and its billy up norf.


According to the Irish government you and I are Irish living abroad.
I have only been to Ireland four times, but my dad was born in Dublin Trev.
No 90 day rule for us if we move to the dark side Trev  
And if you fancy moving to Spain when you retire no probs there either.


----------



## Tim120 (Oct 24, 2022)

Both parents born in Eire, Father, Roscommon, Mother, Cork.
Me, Croydon, passport says Irish citizen. That'll do for me


----------



## groyne (Oct 24, 2022)

> passport says Irish citizen.


Feck off the lot of yer, I'm trying to work out the best way to get 3 trips in next year, if I put in the dates I want to go, I can only have a week for the last one..


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2022)

Well jealous - and I’m not the jealous type 

Seriously though, congratulations.

But I’m still jealous - correction… envious! 

To think about what we’ve thrown away is heartbreaking


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 25, 2022)

I was considering trying to get a Norwegian passport ( father Norwegian) but apparently you have to have lived there for a few years to qualify.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 25, 2022)

Well played, that man.!
I suppose we'll have to put cabbage and Bacon on the menu now, when you turn up ?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2022)

We are so lucky up norf as the Irish see us as there's, so no bother getting duel passports, just make sure you dont let it drop out your pocket in east Belfast.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 25, 2022)

Tim120 said:


> Both parents born in Eire, Father, Roscommon, Mother, Cork.
> Me, Croydon, passport says Irish citizen. That'll do for me


My grandfather fought in the First World War Tim. He was a member of the Dublin fusiliers sent to Gallipoli. My dad was just a toddler then. But when my grandfather got home after being shot in the leg, and almost losing it. He was treated terribly by his own country. Something the Irish government only quite recently apologised for. They decided to move to Scotland and the rest is history.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> My grandfather fought in the First World War Tim. He was a member of the Dublin fusiliers sent to Gallipoli. My dad was just a toddler then. But when my grandfather got home after being shot in the leg, and almost losing it. He was treated terribly by his own country. Something the Irish government only quite recently apologised for. They decided to move to Scotland and the rest is history.


And they did not condone what the you know who did to the north from 69 on, time folk wised up and got on with living, time i got a Irish pasport as im over there more than at home.


----------



## winks (Oct 25, 2022)

When I saw big horror, I thought it was a thread about Wully . 

Cheers 

H


----------



## carol (Oct 26, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> finally here started the process pre covid resurrected it in june now finally here took 3 separate additional supplements had to jump through the hoops but now officially a paddy lolView attachment 114061


You lucky, lucky thing! Sooooo envious! Enjoy!


----------



## Boris7 (Oct 26, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> finally here started the process pre covid resurrected it in june now finally here took 3 separate additional supplements had to jump through the hoops but now officially a paddy lolView attachment 114061


So you finally had a Cricket result to be happy about today then.


----------



## spigot (Oct 26, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> finally here started the process pre covid resurrected it in june now finally here took 3 separate additional supplements had to jump through the hoops but now officially a paddy lolView attachment 114061


Lucky sod!, my wife can get one cos she’s got Irish grandparents but that’s no good to me.


----------



## colinm (Oct 26, 2022)

spigot said:


> Lucky sod!, my wife can get one cos she’s got Irish grandparents but that’s no good to me.


If you travel together then you can tour EU at your leisure.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2022)

colinm said:


> If you travel together then you can tour EU at your leisure.


And learn to do we jigs and tell tall stories which of course are all true.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 26, 2022)

if your wife can get one your covered as long as your travelling together


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 17, 2022)

Well done. Try as we may, we simply couldn’t dig up documentary proof of Lynns Irish Grandfather.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 17, 2022)

simplest first step is to obtain a death certificate the system can build everything from there worked for me


----------



## Lee (Dec 17, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> finally here started the process pre covid resurrected it in june now finally here took 3 separate additional supplements had to jump through the hoops but now officially a paddy lolView attachment 114061


Does this mean we won't see you again unless we go to Portugal?


----------



## n brown (Dec 17, 2022)

you'll have to learn the local 'pat'ois


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 17, 2022)

n brown said:


> you'll have to learn the local 'pat'ois


Wrong accent for north with the crown badge.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 17, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Well done. Try as we may, we simply couldn’t dig up documentary proof of Lynns Irish Grandfather.


When I looked, birth records were available, for both my parents, D.O.B. 1913, 1916, to view online, which was very helpful, I then could choose the relevent ones and order them.
Not sure how far back records are kept, so this may be an issue.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

Tim120 said:


> When I looked, birth records were available, for both my parents, D.O.B. 1913, 1916, to view online, which was very helpful, I then could choose the relevent ones and order them.
> Not sure how far back records are kept, so this may be an issue.


Where do you go to look at records?


----------



## barryd (Dec 18, 2022)

Im thinking of asking Trev if he will say he is my long lost granddad. Will that work?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2022)

barryd said:


> Im thinking of asking Trev if he will say he is my long lost granddad. Will that work?


Less of the grandad bit or you will look like a leprechaun with two big fat ears.


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Less of the grandad bit or you will look like a leprechaun with two big fat ears.


definitely sounds like an Irish grandad !


----------



## barryd (Dec 18, 2022)

Looks like Ive burnt my bridges with Trev. Anyone else remotely Irish (I'd settle for French even) want to adopt me?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

barryd said:


> Im thinking of asking Trev if he will say he is my long lost granddad. Will that work?


NOOOOO you might end up with a shed full of scrap bikes to move.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

I decided to join Myheritage for the free 14 days thing to find records of my dad, I have his death records and it has his DOB on them but not the place, I assumed he was born somewhere in Castlewellan but I'm getting zero result even for ireland.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I decided to join Myheritage for the free 14 days thing to find records of my dad, I have his death records and it has his DOB on them but not the place, I assumed he was born somewhere in Castlewellan but I'm getting zero result even for ireland.


You could try Familysearch or, if you have a dob, parish records on the Irish government website nli. Not sure if it covers the north but it ought to given that partition wasn't until the 20's.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

Nli seems to stop at 1881, I'm struggling to find anything more.

If someone has an account that might help, I can pass on his basic info in case you can get further, not sure how much info they need anyway.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I decided to join Myheritage for the free 14 days thing to find records of my dad, I have his death records and it has his DOB on them but not the place, I assumed he was born somewhere in Castlewellan but I'm getting zero result even for ireland.


Castlewellan is not in Ireland, its in N Ireland dummy.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

Sorry Trev, of course NI.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2022)

Big problem here is after the 1920 partition many records were burned and we are a lost tribe LOL.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

This I think will have been his church so I've just emailed them to see if they can help.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> This I think will have been his church so I've just emailed them to see if they can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Email, they still using this here LOL.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

Liz got some info a few years ago that I hadn't really looked at, anything to do with my parents doesn't sit well but I was just going through it, and although I thought he was from Castlewellan and might still be, one record shows him registered at Kilkeel, not too far from Castlewellan, and also my mother had been married before, I had her maiden names as Candlish, then Keogh, but a Howard leapt in there somewhere.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Liz got some info a few years ago that I hadn't really looked at, anything to do with my parents doesn't sit well but I was just going through it, and although I thought he was from Castlewellan and might still be, one record shows him registered at Kilkeel, not too far from Castlewellan, and also my mother had been married before, I had her maiden names as Candlish, then Keogh, but a Howard leapt in there somewhere.


Strange things go on down that part, it may take some time, took me almost 60 years to find my dads side of the family and brothers and sisters I never knew I had, my g parents never told me anything, nor did my mum, too much religion and all swept under the carpet.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

Religion should have bollocks next to it in the dictionary AFAIC too many deaths for the sake of it and no benefit to anyone bar the leaders, basically a tale to keep lower orders in line.


----------



## barryd (Dec 18, 2022)

Careful what you dig up. My Uncle did our family tree years ago and one of the Dobsons got hung for being a Highwayman in the 18th Century. I think his name was Dick.  

True dat.

According to @maingate we are related although I think its something he doesn't like broadcast.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

They'll have fun when they try to dig my info up, I changed my name


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 18, 2022)

you do dig up some interesting stuff delving back into the family history , i had a scottish great grandmother who her mum after remarrying shipped over to ireland because “ her new husband liked the girl too much “ my grandparents both worked at malahide castle footman & ladies maid left service had two children in malahide one died when her nightie caught fire so they moved over to durham to work in the mines my grandad left in dublin for his grandparents to raise , 

when over in ireland couple of years ago i had an interesting drunken conversation with a cousin over who was most irish of us! my dad  born in ireland fathered me in england his dad born in england fathered him in Ireland ?


----------



## Lee (Dec 18, 2022)

n brown said:


> you'll have to learn the local 'pat'ois


He's already been doing that, he helped his son a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

I've managed to find death info on my dad and his brother but no birth info, I'll ring the registry tomorrow and see if I can move on a bit.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> They'll have fun when they try to dig my info up, I changed my name


Why, what was wrong with Bartholimue Entwhistle.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I've managed to find death info on my dad and his brother but no birth info, I'll ring the registry tomorrow and see if I can move on a bit.


Of course you could always go over there and hang around in the pubs asking the auld folk... someone's bound to remember him and all his relatives!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 18, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Why, what was wrong with Bartholimue Entwhistle.


Archibald hetherington nastyface rolls of the tongue so much more better.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Where do you go to look at records?


I looked here:-






						Welcome to Irish Genealogy - Irish Genealogy
					

This Irish Government supported, official web site, is dedicated to helping you in your search for records of family history for past generations.



					www.irishgenealogy.ie
				




I have just found my Fathers birth record before posting the above link.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 19, 2022)

Got my Irish passport in June this year. Fortunately Dad had all bar one doc needed.  He had photocopy of the missing one, so easy to order a replacement. 
I applied to register my birth in Sep 2019.  Got birth registration in February this year.  So with demand and Covid, it wasn't a quick process. And dad and I were without our birth and marriage certs all that time. But worth the wait.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 19, 2022)

Tim120 said:


> I looked here:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats for another country and not ULSTER.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 19, 2022)

Tim120 said:


> I looked here:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes got it, thanks, dunno what else I need to get etc.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 19, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Yes got it, thanks, dunno what else I need to get etc.


Best thing you can do is arrive here and start a fight in the local, then you will be told all about your family bad or good LOL.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 19, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Yes got it, thanks, dunno what else I need to get etc.








						Passport Online - Department of Foreign Affairs
					

Renew your passport online from anywhere in the world.



					www.dfa.ie
				




If you follow the above link it will give you all the information to apply.
It is the easiest and quickest (don't hold your breath) way to apply.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 19, 2022)

Not cheap though, I'll see how far I get before another hurdle pops up.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 19, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Thats for another country and not ULSTER.


It looks like it also has Ulster at least until 1921 and presumably still has the 3 Ulster counties not in the North....


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 19, 2022)

Debroos said:


> It looks like it also has Ulster at least until 1921 and presumably still has the 3 Ulster counties not in the North....


Yes and we want the 3 back LOL.


----------



## Boris7 (Dec 19, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Castlewellan is not in Ireland, its in N Ireland dummy. View attachment 116066View attachment 116067


But Northern Ireland is in Ireland Trev

Its in the Island of Ireland therefore in Ireland.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 19, 2022)

I always call it the North Of Ireland....
As do many.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 19, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Yes and we want the 3 back LOL.


Or do the 3 want the 6 back....


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> But Northern Ireland is in Ireland Trev
> 
> Its in the Island of Ireland therefore in Ireland.


So scotlands england.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 20, 2022)

the whole of the island of Ireland north and south is a special place, only politics and religion get in the way of that, and perhaps always will.

But that's the perspective of an English man so don't shoot me.


----------



## Boris7 (Dec 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> So scotlands england.


No both England and Scotland are Wales


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 20, 2022)

Nah!!!!, not having that malarky


----------



## Biggarmac (Dec 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> So scotlands england.


No Scotland is sometimes called North Britain.  As in the long renamed North British Hotel in Edinburgh.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2022)

And the Vikings ruled most of Scotland and Ireland, so we are we Scandinavian or Celts, and the English are French, getting complicated now.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 20, 2022)

going to be bstd filling out the irish passport form now innit.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> going to be bstd filling out the irish passport form now innit.


Just wright Guinness on it, and they will understand.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> And the Vikings ruled most of Scotland and Ireland, so we are we Scandinavian or Celts, and the English are French, getting complicated now.


English are mostly Angles and Saxons methinks....as in Sassenach. Can't remember the Irish equivalent....
and don't forget the neanderthal!!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 20, 2022)

Debroos said:


> don't forget the neanderthal!!


We put them in the south west corner out of the way.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> My grandfather fought in the First World War Tim. He was a member of the Dublin fusiliers sent to Gallipoli. My dad was just a toddler then. But when my grandfather got home after being shot in the leg, and almost losing it. He was treated terribly by his own country. Something the Irish government only quite recently apologised for. They decided to move to Scotland and the rest is history.


Their is a very moving song about gallipoli  called ,the band played walsing matilda by  Eric Bogle,  on  , you  tube


----------



## Boris7 (Dec 20, 2022)

The story of the Dublin Fusiliers is a sad one tbh, they were treated badly by both London (who treated them as canon fodder) and Dublin (who saw them a mercenaries) 

They were underdone by the Easter uprisings which pretty much left them in no man’s land (pardon the pun)


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> The story of the Dublin Fusiliers is a sad one tbh, they were treated badly by both London (who treated them as canon fodder) and Dublin (who saw them a mercenaries)
> 
> They were underdone by the Easter uprisings which pretty much left them in no man’s land (pardon the pun)


Some day it will be all fixed once we get rid of the brainwashed numbskulls on this Island who live in the past, time to move forward, there are bigger things to be looking at, merry xmas folks.


----------



## coundonroad (Dec 21, 2022)

I keep shilly-shallying over getting my Estonian passport sorted. It's a right faff having to go to the Embassy in that London.
However, as an Estonian citizen, it's my right, so I guess I'll just have to get off my backside and get it done!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 21, 2022)

I thought it said ETONIAN, I think there's posh isn't it you get your own passport.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2022)

Mine has me holding a board with numbers on it, no idea why.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 21, 2022)

Coz yer a bloody wrong un.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Coz yer a bloody wrong un.


Let me tell you something, those that live outside the law over here seem to have done well for themselves, makes me sick to the core.


----------

